# Dog poop



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Why do people feel it is OK when walking their dogs to let them get all up in someone elses front yard and take a poop? Granted, some pick it up, but even picking it up, why would a person who doesn't own a dog want someone elses dog pooping in their yard? Is the front yard of a home considered public property for all to use since it is not fenced? 


I'm going shopping for a motion detected sprinkler system.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Its illegal in Port Aransas.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't tell me your gonna pour bacon grease on the dog's poop tonight so it eats it 2morrow. rs


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Merge,


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dude, what's your address? My two labs don't poop... they leave monuments! No charge on the fertilizer you big whiner!

Merge! Merge! Merge!


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

I have asked several dog owners when they walk by to move on when I am outside,when I am not, they let their dogs go in my yard. I get the shovel,walk down to their yard & place it there. I tell them there is a city ordinance that requires them to pick up after their dog.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

J - in the city it is against the law TI walk your dog without also carrying something to pick up the poop.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> J - in the city it is against the law TI walk your dog without also carrying something to pick up the poop.


Yeah, you need a harness so these people can carry you!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I understand they must pick up the poop.. but come on... if they poop in your yard, then the person picks it up.. you gonna feel comfortable laying down in that spot? 

Again, why do people feel its ok to let their dog chit in someones else front yard, private property?


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Dawg said:


> I have asked several dog owners when they walk by to move on when I am outside,when I am not, they let their dogs go in my yard. I get the shovel,walk down to their yard & place it there. I tell them there is a city ordinance that requires them to pick up after their dog.


We must be related! I will not tolerate someone letting their dog do their business in my yard. I wouldn't do that to anyone else. And, amazingly enough my dogs can walk for an hour without crapping! It's possible! Some of our neighbors take their dogs on walks just so they don't have to pick up the poo.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

*** are you a yard model??? LOL You wear a little jockey uniform??? LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

no, say you have young kids and they like to play an roll in the yard... and they happen to roll over some f'n poop... and you do not own a dog. Why should that be their problem to worry about f'n poop in their own yard?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Shatt happens as Forrest Gump would say. I told my dogs where they should **** but they don't always remember. Maybe it's the shingles on the side of the house that draws them in!  Probably easier to teach a kid not to roll in dog **** than it is to teach a dog where to do it... Jus sayin! :dance:

MERGE!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I think its vandalism.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Can I bring my 2 dogs over for a test run?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Dogs... the world is their toilet. Let them **** in their own yard, not mine!


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

dog poo isn't fertilizer .


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

nothing against dogs or owning dogs.. will have one when the kids are older.. but I won't let them randomly chit in whomevers yard... I don't own that yard so I won't put my responsibility in it... guess I have different values than some on that subject.. more respectful the way I look at it to avoid letting your dog chit in other peoples yards, even if you pick it up.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

At my previous house I just threw it out in the street for everyone to walk through. My neighbor and I got a kick out of it. When anyone saw me do it or asked where all the chit came from I just told them to talk to the people who walked the dogs. Eventually, that problem went away. Funny thing, the people who let their dogs do it don't want to walk through it.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Cat poo is worse... just sayin'


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Deer poop in my yard.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My dogs go when the urge hits them. They don't feel entitled...LOL


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I broke my neighbors habit by re-depositing the poop on their front porch and by the drivers side door of their car.
No more poop in my yard anymore.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

poop


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Wouldn't it be easier to teach the kids not to roll on dog piles than to whine about it to people whose dogs obviously didn't do it??? Baffling...LMAO


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

read first post.. it is an inquiry to the mind of a front yard dog pooper... why do they feel entitled to let their animals chit in other peoples front yards? do they own that property to?

and I don't see a whine.. I see an inquiry as to the logic behind letting an animal supposedly under your control mess someone elses property up.

I suppose you'll let your kid run his truck through my yard too and tear it up? or are your dogs not your children when the poop hits the yard? LMAO


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> read first post.. it is an inquiry to the mind of a front yard dog pooper... why do they feel entitled to let their animals chit in other peoples front yards? do they own that property to?
> 
> and I don't see a whine.. I see an inquiry as to the logic behind letting an animal supposedly under your control mess someone elses property up.


Do you let birds poop in your yard whiner? 

MERGE!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

does someone own the birds and purposely fly them through my yard for a poop break?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> read first post.. it is an inquiry to the mind of a front yard dog pooper... why do they feel entitled to let their animals chit in other peoples front yards? do they own that property to?
> 
> and I don't see a whine.. I see an inquiry as to the logic behind letting an animal supposedly under your control mess someone elses property up.
> 
> I suppose you'll let your kid run his truck through my yard too and tear it up? or are your dogs not your children when the poop hits the yard? LMAO


You don't own the first 11 to 16 feet of your yard anyway...it's public right of way.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

alright.. heading to the store... hungry for some bacon


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> does someone own the birds and purposely fly them through my yard for a poop break?


You ever had a title on a dog???  If someone was purposely doing that in my yard constantly, I would figure out a way to get in their face and confront them about it. You have dog biscuit edging or something? I certainly wouldn't whine about it... LOL I only whine abour reservations that are not honored!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

My dog has a title. "Potlicker"


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> read first post.. it is an inquiry to the mind of a front yard dog pooper... why do they feel entitled to let their animals chit in other peoples front yards? do they own that property to?
> 
> and I don't see a whine.. I see an inquiry as to the logic behind letting an animal supposedly under your control mess someone elses property up.
> 
> I suppose you'll let your kid run his truck through my yard too and tear it up? or are your dogs not your children when the poop hits the yard? LMAO


You have every right to scold my dog if he poops in your yard. Wear armor...They don't understand you inner loop people to well! LOL :spineyes:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

J , people just don't respect each other like they used to, I think it has a lot to do with people that should not own dogs in the first place. But if Blake were to come poop in your yard......... rs


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> J , people just don't respect each other like they used to, I think it has a lot to do with people that should not own dogs in the first place. But if Blake were to come poop in your yard......... rs


I think you would be more likely to lay a deuce in his yard. I'm respectable now! LMAO


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My neighbors should feel privileged to have my dog chit in their yard...Jus Sayin. :walkingsm


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My neighbors should feel privileged to have my dog chit in their yard...Jus Sayin. :walkingsm


Only if he chits $100 bills!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My neighbors should feel privileged to have my dog chit in their yard...Jus Sayin. :walkingsm


Oh great, now he thinks he's Chuck Norris!:spineyes:


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

waaaaaaaa


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Armadillos?



BATWING said:


> waaaaaaaa


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

yup.. I hear they like dog poop...


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> You don't own the first 11 to 16 feet of your yard anyway...it's public right of way.


X2. Heres the correct answer.

Its not your yard...its public. And the law requires that dogs be on leash and that owners carry bags and pick up. What else do you want?


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

I just wanted to type "poop" for the first time.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I used to have a neighbor (he moved away) that would walk his leashed dog and let him poop anywhere he wanted. After a couple of sidewalk confrontations, that**** stopped.......for a while. Then he'd walk the dog after dark and do the same thing. ....I have a sharpshooter shovel that is real lightweight and it is the best poop flinger ever. After some practice, I was able to fling poop completely across the cul-de-sac to his yard. Even was able to make it too the drive way and the trunklid/backglass of his car once in a while....Then for some strange reason, it all stopped one day....Hmmmmm, perplexed I was.....A few months later he moved away....


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> Why do people feel it is OK when walking their dogs to let them get all up in someone elses front yard and take a poop? Granted, some pick it up, but even picking it up, why would a person who doesn't own a dog want someone elses dog pooping in their yard? Is the front yard of a home considered public property for all to use since it is not fenced?
> 
> I'm going shopping for a motion detected sprinkler system.


You ever try to stop a dog from pooping when they are ready??? you just be prepared to pick it up and "No Harm No Foul" I don't believe it's a Planned thing. S.... happens,I've always heard......


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

hide on the roof behind the chimney in black camo and hit the owner with a ninja star


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> read first post.. it is an inquiry to the mind of a front yard dog pooper... why do they feel entitled to let their animals chit in other peoples front yards? do they own that property to?
> 
> and I don't see a whine.. I see an inquiry as to the logic behind letting an animal supposedly under your control mess someone elses property up.
> 
> I suppose you'll let your kid run his truck through my yard too and tear it up? or are your dogs not your children when the poop hits the yard? LMAO


I agree. I've always wondered the same. I think it says a lot of the type of person they are, you can tell a lot about a person by simply watching what they do, it often does not match what they say. Personally, I think it's tacky and quite inconsiderate, but that's just me. To each his own.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Does a bear chit in the woods? What makes your yard special? 

In all honesty, I cant stand it either. There is this lady down the street that walks her dogs without a leash every afternoon to go check her mail. They are in EVERYONES front yards, and do their business wherever. I was in the garage piddling around one afternoon, turned around and one of the dogs (big old dogs) was standing there staring at me 2 feet away IN my garage..... I asked her if she ever heard of a leash, she kinda laughed, I said it wasnt a joke. When we take our dog out, he is ALWAYS on a leash, and does not poop at all on walks, never has. Its fun when I bring him out, and her dogs are roaming around off a leash, stupid lady....

IJ, what are your thoughts on dogs peeing in your yard?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I just scooped them up and deposited in their mailbox with a note:"I think you dropped this." From then on no more problem.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Next time you see it run outta the house like a madman making all kinds of weird noises, pick up the poop bare handed and throw it at them. I bet they will never walk in front of your house again.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

put a sign in your yard so everyone knows youre a crybaby ******.
must live in the rich part of town to complain and whine like that.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

BullyARed said:


> I just scooped them up and deposited in their mailbox with a note:"I think you dropped this." From then on no more problem.


That could get you a ticket as well from another agency.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

there is some granules you can buy to spread around it keeps dogs an cats away


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Next time you see it run outta the house like a madman making all kinds of weird noises, pick up the poop bare handed and throw it at them. I bet they will never walk in front of your house again.


Why is it that I can actually picure you doing this?????


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Why is it that I can actually picure you doing this?????


Because I would. LOL!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Because I would. LOL!


Dont touch me ever again poop hands......


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

coogerpop said:


> You ever try to stop a dog from pooping when they are ready??? you just be prepared to pick it up and "No Harm No Foul" I don't believe it's a Planned thing. S.... happens,I've always heard......


Exactly. Have y'all tried to drag your dog off a lawn and run him over to a median or something???... It's gonna end up coming out regardless... Wait... Isn't the sidewalk considered public??? All owners should start encouraging their dogs to use the sidewalk as their outhouse. Problem solved.

Can't believe I'm commenting on this.

Afterall, there's greater tragedies in the world.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

just because it's public doesn't mean you can let your dog **** all over it either.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher knows my neighbor. Now I train my dog to poop in his yard. I scold her every time she don't go to his yard and poop.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I don't have this problem... I've trained Hiedi to ONLY poop in the family room where we spend most of our time.. (and ONLY if we have company here at the double-wide) If you don't believe me...check with Trodery or Haute Pursuit..or Texas T..or several other 2coolers...

Kinda keeps the old man alert...so I don't step in it barefooted....

(she's only allowed to pee in the front hallway on the marble floor....much easier to mop up..)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

notthatdeep said:


> X2. Heres the correct answer.
> 
> Its not your yard...its public. And the law requires that dogs be on leash and that owners carry bags and pick up. What else do you want?


I wish the Appraisal District thought the same thing and would quit charging me taxes on that portion!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bobby said:


> speckle-catcher knows my neighbor. Now I train my dog to poop in his yard. I scold her every time she don't go to his yard and poop.


Clayton deserves all the poop he can get.


----------



## jimmybobcat (Aug 6, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> I just scooped them up and deposited in their mailbox with a note:"I think you dropped this." From then on no more problem.


 I did this to a neighbor across the street and it works!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Clayton deserves all the poop he can get.


Franklin


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

fabian31269 said:


> there is some granules you can buy to spread around it keeps dogs an cats away


And what is this stuff? I'm tired of my neighbors dog seeing on every tire in my yard every night. DANG dog shoulda done died from dehydration


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Life Aquatic said:


> Deer poop in my yard.


Choot em, choot em!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Franklin


whatever.

give him a double dose.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> And what is this stuff? I'm tired of my neighbors dog seeing on every tire in my yard every night. DANG dog shoulda done died from dehydration


so not only can they not poo in the yard, you don't want them seeing your tires? :biggrin:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Theres really only 3 solutions here:

1) Bacon grease on the poop, dog will recycle and pick it up himself the next day
2) Go drop trou in his lawn every night. 
3) http://www.stormthecastle.com/catapult/how-to-build-a-catapult.htm


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*SIXTY-SEVEN* posts on *DOG POOP*.....?????

Priorities, Lads*....Priorities* !!!!! :headknock,,,,


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> *SIXTY-SEVEN* posts on *DOG POOP*.....?????
> 
> Priorities, Lads*....Priorities* !!!!! :headknock,,,,


This is very serious Shiate!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I just like typing "poop"


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> You don't own the first 11 to 16 feet of your yard anyway...it's public right of way.


Check the deed/survey, it will show his legal property boundaries. A right-of-way is not legal ownership, which is why is someone trips on a big crack in the sidewalk in front of a house, the owner is liable.

I had a similar issue when a cop from Houston moved and got a job here. He tried to tell me I couldn't drink on my road (I was going from one gate to another with a margarita). I told him that I in fact OWN the road & pay the taxes on it... I just let others have a right-of-way. While he said it was an arguable, he didn't issue a ticket either.

Now, back to the dog poo previously in progress...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Dog Chit*


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I gotz my dawgz to chit on da sidewalkz......makez it eezier 4 peepulz like IJ 2 scoop it up :ac550:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> so not only can they not poo in the yard, you don't want them seeing your tires? :biggrin:


**** smart phone auto correct:headknock


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

IJ....I have a pooper scooper you can borrow......


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

w_r_ranch said:


> Check the deed/survey, it will show his legal property boundaries. A right-of-way is not legal ownership, which is why is someone trips on a big crack in the sidewalk in front of a house, the owner is liable.
> 
> I had a similar issue when a cop from Houston moved and got a job here. He tried to tell me I couldn't drink on my road (I was going from one gate to another with a margarita). I told him that I in fact OWN the road & pay the taxes on it... I just let others have a right-of-way. While he said it was an arguable, he didn't issue a ticket either.
> 
> Now, back to the dog poo previously in progress...


I know for a fact where J lives - it is public right-of-way.

not a private road.

now back to the poo...


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> Check the deed/survey, it will show his legal property boundaries. A right-of-way is not legal ownership, which is why is someone trips on a big crack in the sidewalk in front of a house, the owner is liable.
> 
> I had a similar issue when a cop from Houston moved and got a job here. He tried to tell me I couldn't drink on my road (I was going from one gate to another with a margarita). I told him that I in fact OWN the road & pay the taxes on it... I just let others have a right-of-way. While he said it was an arguable, he didn't issue a ticket either.
> 
> Now, back to the dog poo previously in progress...


I have the upmost respect for LEOs but I would told him to mind his own freakin business. I have one that lives 2 houses down from me, theres a lot of walking around the cul de sac with beer and whisley in hand on my block.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> IJ....I have a pooper scooper you can borrow......


does J have to provide soap for SWS's hands?

:rotfl:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> IJ....I have a pooper scooper you can borrow......


Yeah, SWS from what I understand


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> Yeah, SWS from what I understand


LMAO!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> Yeah, SWS from what I understand


Careful or I will fling poo on you.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> IJ....I have a pooper scooper you can borrow......


Does SS clean peed on rims too?

And how far will he travel?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I have a moderate view.*

1st. I walk dogs. Usually in the dark of morning .

2nd. I will never pick up their poop... never. I secretly mock and laugh at anyone I see with a baggie.

3rd. But sometimes dogs will get into a routine if you let them. If I catch mine trying the same spot twice I will cross the street next time....spread it around.

4th. People walking dogs is the sign of a safe, healthy, livable neighborhood....not that appealing to burglars, etc.

5th. If I found multiple piles from the same dog, I would talk to the dog owner about spreading it around to other yards.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Does SS clean peed on rims too?
> 
> And how far will he travel?


Im sure ya'll could get something worked out! Lol


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Johnboat said:


> 1st. I walk dogs. Usually in the dark of morning .
> 
> 2nd. I will never pick up their poop... never. I secretly mock and laugh at anyone I see with a baggie.
> 
> ...


Wait, wait, wait....let me see if I got this right. By you letting your dog defecate anywhere he da** well pleases is somehow decreasing the amount of crime in your area? Its ok if its "spread around"? If you were my neighbor, you would have a nightly brown bag on fire on the doorstep .


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> **** smart phone auto correct:headknock


:rotfl:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Johnboat said:


> 1st. I walk dogs. Usually in the dark of morning .
> 
> 2nd. I will never pick up their poop... never. I secretly mock and laugh at anyone I see with a baggie.
> 
> ...


I post a picture of Kim Jong Il on my yard and your dog would be come a hot dog!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My little angel.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wait a [email protected] minute where is HaborMaster when we are talking Ch!t and poop and stuff???????


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

he's violating farm animals - don't disturb him.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I can't stop my dog once he assumes the position...back bowed up and tail straight up. I can pull on the leash and he is gonna go anyway, just walking funny. 
I agree with a previous post, if it is multiple piles from the same dog, have a word with the owner. Otherwise, don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok here is the way I will handle it from now on:
I will carry bacon grease. After my dog gets done and moves on I pour a little bacon grease so the neighbors dogs eats it. bingo problem eliminated
Or
I carry the poop catapult and fling it far and wide. Diversionary tactic. It will keep the neighboors guessing about the source.
Or
If I get busted and someone sees my dog do it in their yard, I will run over and pick it up with my bare hands and fling it in the neighbors yard. I am thinking the will avoid saying anything to me.
You guys are full of great ideas. Keep them coming


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> does someone own the birds and purposely fly them through my yard for a poop break?


Why, yes. Yes I do....


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

MapMaster said:


> I can't stop my dog once he assumes the position...back bowed up and tail straight up. I can pull on the leash and he is gonna go anyway, just walking funny.
> I agree with a previous post, if it is multiple piles from the same dog, have a word with the owner. Otherwise, don't sweat the small stuff.


X2

All **** should be picked up regardless.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

there used to be this old lady in our neighborhood who used to take pictures of the poop and carry them to the police station...lol 

take a picture of it!!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

RedXCross said:


> Wait a [email protected] minute where is HaborMaster when we are talking Ch!t and poop and stuff???????


 Harbor dont know chit



speckle-catcher said:


> he's violating farm animals - don't disturb him.


 I thought that was a wild goat


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

he prefers the domesticated ones - they don't kick as much.


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Dude, what's your address? My two labs don't poop... they leave monuments! No charge on the fertilizer you big whiner!
> 
> Merge! Merge! Merge!


Good one!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I am going to petition the city to create a law that when a dog is taken off their owners property.. it must wear a doggie diaper all times.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I am going to patent Doggie Dependz


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Sadly my lab didn't come with a valve to allow me to control when she drops the bomb so when we walk I take a plastic bag (stylish of course) along for the walk in case it happens. Luckily she has only had pee breaks, which before it is brought up was in the road not someone's yard. And yes she does look at me like *** while she's peeing in the road and not the grass...


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> I am going to petition the city to create a law that when a dog is taken off their owners property.. it must wear a doggie diaper all times.


Good Luck with that.


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

I love my Honya, (RIP) and by God anywhere she wanted to go, by all means DO SO. It is all natural, and decomposes. Get over yourself.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> 1st. I walk dogs. Usually in the dark of morning .
> 
> 2nd. I will never pick up their poop... never. I secretly mock and laugh at anyone I see with a baggie.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this but you forgot to add #6!

6th. I'm not an anal retentive constant whiner.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> Ok here is the way I will handle it from now on:
> I will carry bacon grease. After my dog gets done and moves on I pour a little bacon grease so the neighbors dogs eats it. bingo problem eliminated
> Or
> I carry the poop catapult and fling it far and wide. Diversionary tactic. It will keep the neighboors guessing about the source.
> ...


Or
Walk him around your own yard and let him poop there. This would certainly eliminate the need for options 1,2 or 3.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Honya's Mom said:


> I love my Honya, (RIP) and by God anywhere she wanted to go, by all means DO SO. It is all natural, and decomposes. Get over yourself.





Haute Pursuit said:


> I agree with all of this but you forgot to add #6!
> 
> 6th. I'm not an anal retentive constant whiner.


let me pose this scenario to you...

in a regular subdivision - your neighbor (across the street) opens the front door of her house every day and allows her 3 dogs (GSD, west highland white terrier, and a cocker mix) to go out and pee and poop wherever they want.

what would you do?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> let me pose this scenario to you...
> 
> in a regular subdivision - your neighbor (across the street) opens the front door of her house every day and allows her 3 dogs (GSD, west highland white terrier, and a cocker mix) to go out and pee and poop wherever they want.
> 
> what would you do?


Take care of it w/o the city's help.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> let me pose this scenario to you...
> 
> in a regular subdivision - your neighbor (across the street) opens the front door of her house every day and allows her 3 dogs (GSD, west highland white terrier, and a cocker mix) to go out and pee and poop wherever they want.
> 
> what would you do?


Dust off the red rider BB gun.....


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

............call that kid up in Spring.......the one that blow-darted his 17 year old neighbor in the butt!! Seems he is GREAT shot at 50 yards with it! Ohhhhh.......it was a accident.



speckle-catcher said:


> let me pose this scenario to you...
> 
> in a regular subdivision - your neighbor (across the street) opens the front door of her house every day and allows her 3 dogs (GSD, west highland white terrier, and a cocker mix) to go out and pee and poop wherever they want.
> 
> what would you do?


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Honya's Mom said:


> I love my Honya, (RIP) and by God anywhere she wanted to go, by all means DO SO. It is all natural, and decomposes. Get over yourself.


So I can go shat in your yard cause its natural and decomposes?

This same mindset is the mindset of some parents with bad kids. Let them run around stores and what not acting an ***, by all means it "natural". Respect you fellow neighbor and keep them bad *** kids and your sh** eating dog in check.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> Dust off the red rider BB gun.....


Paintball gun with frozen Paintball, no evidence:fish:

Now, if I could only stay up late enough to catch him:headknock


----------



## mowax.555 (Jun 27, 2010)

*poop*

man im glad i dont live where yall do,it just sounds to me you aint got nuttin better to complain about


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

J...your neighborhood needs a dog park. Then all the dog owners can congregate with their poop baggies in hand while watching their urban sprawl mutts smell each other's buts.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Pistol58 said:


> So I can go shat in your yard cause its natural and decomposes?
> 
> This same mindset is the mindset of some parents with bad kids. Let them run around stores and what not acting an ***, by all means it "natural". Respect you fellow neighbor and keep them bad *** kids and your sh** eating dog in check.


I'm betting you would have one opportunity to do that and that Honya's mom wouldn't be on-line whining and looking for a solution. You ever been Kimber'd? LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'm bringin my dog to Trod's house so she can poop in his yard.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I think the OP poses a legitimate question. Then the offenders call it whining. Its about class, which some lack a serious amount of.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

it's simple... has nothing to do with city life, snobby, etc... that's just a cop out to your own lack of respect for others property... walk your dogs around in your own yard for an hour to let it poop then put back up... or hang a sack off its arse.. or go to a dog park (there is one less than a mile away from me).


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Or get on the Internet and whine like an inner looper about it!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Pistol58 said:


> I think the OP poses a legitimate question. Then the offenders call it whining. Its about class, which some lack a serious amount of.


Does buying something from the KR Saddle Shop give you class??? LMAO


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

BullyARed said:


> I just scooped them up and deposited in their mailbox with a note:"I think you dropped this." From then on no more problem.


That might be a felony. Could you imagine the conversation in jail? 
"Hey what are you in for...."


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Or get on the Internet and whine like an inner looper about it!




Common theme to attack and come up with excuses as others point out lack of ethcial fortitude.

There is not a whine in my typing at all.. what it is, is a question that seems to bother the pooper pals. I see pooper people dont care about others properties.. or thoughts.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> let me pose this scenario to you...
> 
> in a regular subdivision - your neighbor (across the street) opens the front door of her house every day and allows her 3 dogs (GSD, west highland white terrier, and a cocker mix) to go out and pee and poop wherever they want.
> 
> what would you do?


Buy the owner butt plugs and suggest they use it on the dogs. Bwahahaha!!!!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Does buying something from the KR Saddle Shop give you class??? LMAO


As long as its not assless chaps! HAHAHAHAH!!!

Really though. I see where J is coming from, that old lady I spoke of earlier pizzes me off man. Like she runs the neighborhood or something, everyone elses dogs are on leashes, why are you special??

And just as a side note, when did this judging someones post and call it whining get so popular on 2cool? Used to be you could post whatever you wanted, some of it serious, some of it funny. Now on every single thread there is going to be at least one post saying the OP is whining. I think a few started this trend, and others jumped on the band wagon and followed suit to be cool......Now THAT was whining! :headknock


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Common theme to attack and come up with excuses as others point out lack of ethcial fortitude.
> 
> There is not a whine in my typing at all.. what it is, is a question that seems to bother the pooper pals. I see pooper people dont care about others properties.. or thoughts.


Common for thread whiners to deny and deflect...LOL

MERGE!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

fangard said:


> That might be a felony. Could you imagine the conversation in jail?
> "Hey what are you in for...."


then you have to sit on the "Group W" bench...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Pistol58 said:


> As long as its not assless chaps! HAHAHAHAH!!!
> 
> Really though. I see where J is coming from, that old lady I spoke of earlier pizzes me off man. Like she runs the neighborhood or something, everyone elses dogs are on leashes, why are you special??
> 
> And just as a side note, when did this judging someones post and call it whining get so popular on 2cool? Used to be you could post whatever you wanted, some of it serious, some of it funny. Now on every single thread there is going to be at least one post saying the OP is whining. I think a few started this trend, and others jumped on the band wagon and followed suit to be cool......Now THAT was whining! :headknock


Are you whining about whining?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> As long as its not assless chaps! HAHAHAHAH!!!
> 
> Really though. I see where J is coming from, that old lady I spoke of earlier pizzes me off man. Like she runs the neighborhood or something, everyone elses dogs are on leashes, why are you special??
> 
> And just as a side note, when did this judging someones post and call it whining get so popular on 2cool? Used to be you could post whatever you wanted, some of it serious, some of it funny. Now on every single thread there is going to be at least one post saying the OP is whining. I think a few started this trend, and others jumped on the band wagon and followed suit to be cool......Now THAT was whining! :headknock


I think it was InfamousJ that started the "merge merge merge" mantra.

irony?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> I think it was InfamousJ that started the "merge merge merge" mantra.
> 
> irony?


Exactly...LMAO


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Why do people feel it is OK when walking their dogs to let them get all up in someone elses front yard and take a poop? Granted, some pick it up, but even picking it up, why would a person who doesn't own a dog want someone elses dog pooping in their yard? Is the front yard of a home considered public property for all to use since it is not fenced?
> 
> I'm going shopping for a motion detected sprinkler system.


yeah, classic example of a whine... 

enjoy your world of dog toilets.. proudly march that pup of yours right into the neighbors lawn for a big ol' growler and know that you are a fine citizen of upstanding qualities that all strive to be... heres to you, pooper pal... real man of feces. :rotfl:

bwahahahahahahahaha

ok, I'm done.

merge, merge. merge


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> yeah, classic example of a whine...
> 
> enjoy your world of dog toilets.. proudly march that pup of yours right into the neighbors lawn for a big ol' growler and know that you are a fine citizen of upstanding qualities that all strive to be.
> 
> ...


Have you ever hunted with dogs? Do you exercise your judicious poop duty in the field too or is it just because it's in "your" yard? sad4sm sad4sm sad4sm


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> yeah, classic example of a whine...
> 
> enjoy your world of dog toilets.. proudly march that pup of yours right into the neighbors lawn for a big ol' growler and know that you are a fine citizen of upstanding qualities that all strive to be... heres to you, pooper pal... real man of feces. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


youre still crying and whining about this???
just put up a high fence around your yard. you can keep dogs out and grow your sheep and deer in there and shoot them at the same time


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Common theme to attack and come up with excuses as others point out lack of ethcial fortitude.
> 
> There is not a whine in my typing at all.. what it is, is a question that seems to bother the pooper pals. I see pooper people dont care about others properties.. or thoughts.


See how it feels when someone does to you what you do to other people all the time?:headknock


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

This is a chitty thread...Jus Sayin. hwell:


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

There's a fine line between a complaint and a whine. Doubt it can be defined by a consensus. Thats where Mont comes in....


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Move this chit to the WAAAAAAMBULANCE!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> Check the deed/survey, it will show his legal property boundaries. A right-of-way is not legal ownership, which is why is someone trips on a big crack in the sidewalk in front of a house, the owner is liable.
> 
> I had a similar issue when a cop from Houston moved and got a job here. He tried to tell me I couldn't drink on my road (I was going from one gate to another with a margarita). I told him that I in fact OWN the road & pay the taxes on it... I just let others have a right-of-way. While he said it was an arguable, he didn't issue a ticket either.
> 
> Now, back to the dog poo previously in progress...


Actually, the whole drinking in public thing is only against the law if you are located within the boundaries of "the central business district". It is the PI thing that they can get you anywhere. The cop was wrong.

My dad was a liquor wholesaler. I learned alot about drinking and drinking laws. Had to stay one step ahead when booze was free.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> See how it feels when someone does to you what you do to other people all the time?:headknock


huh? I dont let my dog poop in other peoples yards, dont even own one at this time.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> huh? I dont let my dog poop in other peoples yards, dont even own one at this time.


Wasn't talking about the dog poo, was talking about your thread.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

it actually is real simple....neighbor walks their dog by our house, it poos in my yard...

i take my lab and let him build a mound far greater than theirs in their yard, then place their dogs little pebbles next to my dogs mountain of turd in their own yard....it stopped. :biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

poop poop poop


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

dogs pooping in your yard is like you fishing in someone elses lights,,, Karma bro! payback is a mother aint it. LMAO!






:rotfl: couldn't help it,, KARMA!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Wasn't talking about the dog poo, was talking about your thread.


I don't understand.. I've been nothing but respectful and kind to every poster on this site.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> I don't understand.. I've been nothing but respectful and kind to every poster on this site.


Okay, now it needs to be moved to the joke forum.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you are definitely one of those bobby speaks of


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

fangard said:


> Actually, the whole drinking in public thing is only against the law if you are located within the boundaries of "the central business district". It is the PI thing that they can get you anywhere. The cop was wrong.


I was driving my truck at the time, not walking... My mistake, I wasn't clear about that...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

When can I bring my dogs over J??? They are both full of oatmeal and bacon grease... It will give your grass a beautiful sheen!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

How did we get from dog krap to Ranch's DWI ????

I'm missin' sumthin' here...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you'll need to fill out an application for a background check before they'll let you in my hood.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm a REALTOR. I can go anywhere...LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I'm a potlicker I can too!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

100% guaranteed solution:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> How did we get from dog krap to Ranch's DWI ????
> 
> I'm missin' sumthin' here...


He had poop shots ,, not jello shots!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mike77015 said:


> 100% guaranteed solution:


*OMG !!!!!* :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I treat my dog way better than I treat my neighbors. 
But I do pick up after him.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> I don't have this problem... I've trained Hiedi to ONLY poop in the family room where we spend most of our time.. (and ONLY if we have company here at the double-wide) If you don't believe me...check with Trodery or Haute Pursuit..or Texas T..or several other 2coolers...
> 
> Kinda keeps the old man alert...so I don't step in it barefooted....
> 
> ...


LOL.... True story! 

I like dog poop in my yard.... it reminds me of happier times when my old girl was still alive!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> I was driving my truck at the time, not walking... My mistake, I wasn't clear about that...


Still shoulda been minded his own business....wasnt like you were texting and driving...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I can believe I just wasted 15 minutes reading this chitty thread. :headknock


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

The thread was titled Dog Poop, Bull Red, what did you think it was about?


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

Our dogs are not allowed in other people's yards when we walk them. However the patch of grass between the sidewalk and the steet is Public property. If they need to go, that is where they go, and we pick it up.

I got ticked at some in our neighborhood that didn't do the same, so I printed out the city ordinance to hand out. They quit coming by. If they had continued I already had a contact at the city that saidif I caught them and sent in pics of them in the act and an address they would go give them a citation. In Corpus it is a $250 fine. Booyah!

I ain't whinning, I just don't like stepping in dog and cat **** from my neighbor's pets.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> The thread was titled Dog Poop, Bull Red, what did you think it was about?


Good point.
I read it because I caught my new neighbors & their 3 basset hounds way up in my yard the other night. They took off pretty quick when I let the pit out of my back yard. :slimer: They best not be letting their dogs poop in my yard. Karma may be a biotch, but payback is a MFer!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *BullyARed*  
_I just scooped them up and deposited in their mailbox with a note:"I think you dropped this." From then on no more problem._



fangard said:


> That might be a felony. Could you imagine the conversation in jail?
> "Hey what are you in for...."


Is dog poop considered as WMD?


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Dude, what's your address? My two labs don't poop... they leave monuments! No charge on the fertilizer you big whiner!
> 
> Merge! Merge! Merge!


X2


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

flashlight said:


> I wish the Appraisal District thought the same thing and would quit charging me taxes on that portion!


The street Right of Way is not part of the area of your lot and not calculated as part of your taxes.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

I just went and bought a $100 motion detector. I live on the end of a cul de sac. Someone was going out of the way to let their dog deposit in my yard. Nabbed 'em the first night.

Motion detector for sale. Only slightly used.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Why do people feel it is OK when walking their dogs to let them get all up in someone elses front yard and take a poop? Granted, some pick it up, but even picking it up, why would a person who doesn't own a dog want someone elses dog pooping in their yard? Is the front yard of a home considered public property for all to use since it is not fenced?
> I'm going shopping for a motion detected sprinkler system.












InfamousJ said:


> I am going to petition the city to create a law that when a dog is taken off their owners property.. it must wear a doggie diaper all times.


Run it by your HOA first or just go get them IJ Fife.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

InFIFEamouseJ


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

POOP POOP POOP POOP POOP POOP POOP POOP POOP POOP

Just wanted to type POOP ten more times before I went fishing.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

J , welcome to today's way of thinking younger generation. It's all about me and I don't care about other people. You all owe me , because I'm me. Just like all the younger "guides' that think every other one should give them all their fishing spots that they worked at locating over the years. Now this old phart is off his soapbox


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

I dont have anything to add. But I never have posted on a thread that was closing in on 200 posts about a stink pickle in someones yard. Thats all......


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Just shows you how much ch!t talk is out there.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> You don't own the first 11 to 16 feet of your yard anyway...it's public right of way.


I wish the public would come mow/edge/weed eat my first 11-16' of yard.

Hell, that's 60% of the edging thats needed.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Is this the new mega thread?

IBABTGL!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I have actually discussed that with a county maintenance supervisor.

he said that most of the time - the HOA rules dictate the homeowner is responsible for the strip between the property line and the curb.

but for those that really want to "play ball" - he'll send a bat-wing mower by every 90 days to cut the grass...just like they do on medians.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

notthatdeep said:


> The street Right of Way is not part of the area of your lot and not calculated as part of your taxes.


I wasnt commenting on the street right of way when I posted that. I think someone had mentioned (and not going to wade through 18 pages of chit to find out who) that the first 11 to 16 feet of your yard was public. My street right of way is no where near that wide.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

most street right of ways are 50' or 60' wide...not the pavement width - the right of way width.

there are some in very old subdivisions that are less


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> I have actually discussed that with a county maintenance supervisor.
> 
> he said that most of the time - the HOA rules dictate the homeowner is responsible for the strip between the property line and the curb.
> 
> but for those that really want to "play ball" - he'll send a bat-wing mower by every 90 days to cut the grass...just like they do on medians.


Well that's gonna mess everything up...

I don't mow my yard that often (holds moisture better) so I'll end up having a short strip up front. Maybe I can negotiate a special 145 day mow period.

Thanks for the info on such short notice though.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I dont have an HOA, but we do have a civic association. Pretty much, you can tell them to go fly a kite.

I'm sending the mayor a proposal for her to push through. Similar to handicap parking law where you can volunteer to write people tickets. I'll be handing out yard pooper tickets.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> I dont have an HOA, but we do have a civic association. Pretty much, you can tell them to go fly a kite.
> 
> I'm sending the mayor a proposal for her to push through. Similar to handicap parking law where you can volunteer to write people tickets. I'll be handing out yard pooper tickets.


Top Flight M'fing Security of tha World!!!

Saving the world, one pile of chit at a time.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

just put one of these in your front yard.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

or one of these..........


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

or these


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I like this one. Ha ha!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

:headknock

Some folks need to look in the mirror.

If *YOU *think it is OK to take *YOUR* dog out of *YOUR* house or yard and walk them in the hood. While out in the hood, *YOUR* dog takes a cleveland steamer in someone else yard and *YOU* just walk off leaving said monument as payment for *YOU* being such a good neighbor :spineyes:.

Understand something .

It's *YOUR *dog that *YOU* let out for a walk. Otherwise *YOUR* dog would be defecating in *YOUR YARD*.

BTW, I wished I still had 4 GSP like I did growing up as a kid. I would love to scoop up a bag full and deposit it on someone's lawn (you know who you are sad3sm).

Talk about a monument :rotfl:.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Speckled said:


> :headknock
> 
> Some folks need to look in the mirror.
> 
> ...


i build poop castles in my yard with my lab's boulders for fun. :biggrin:

for the record, when we walk, i make sure he goes number 2 at home before we set out, i do carry a plastic bag just in case he desides to go again, it's my responsibility....


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

185 posts about dog poop. you sure know how to pick the good 2cool topics ij.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

poop.

what does "merge" mean?


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

*PooP, the final word*

Let me tell you how I handled my inconsiderate, stupid neighbor across the street. After asking her to keep her dogs from pooping in my yard because my boys play in it, she replied, 'will try', and that was all. 
After a couple of more times of poop in the yard, I showed her some #2 steel traps, and told her I was having a raccoon problem and she should keep her dogs off the yard. I haven't seen the dogs in my yard since.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I never let my dogs poop in a good neighbors yard. They are trained.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

that's ok.. it'll be all the bad neighbors anyways that sign up for the pooper police patrol.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

J,

Did you get a "turd floater" today :question:


:rotfl:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey IJ: Do neighbor's cats poop in your new flower beds?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> that's ok.. it'll be all the bad neighbors anyways that sign up for the pooper police patrol.


That is a given!


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> that's ok.. it'll be all the bad neighbors anyways that sign up for the pooper police patrol.


That's okay but you must be identical sisters with my neighbor. Why don't you have your doggie come by my yard and see what is in storefor it.


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> Dust off the red rider BB gun.....


\

X2


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

A real enterprising person would turn that poop into $$$$$

http://www.dogdoo.com/ <~~~~~~You will thank me for the laughs later!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Gulfcoast13 said:


> \
> 
> X2


Paintball gun.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

True story...

I hate the people who live across the street, as does most others in our neighborhood. The wife is a world class biotch, and thinks she's been appointed Czar of the block. My dog has always had this habit of when I throw her bumpers, she lays MASSIVE cable on the first retrieve. So, when I'm home, a couple of times a day I'll throw her bumper into the yard across the street and, PRESTO - a big dump!

I LMAO, the biotch whines, and her old man is too big of a vadge to say anything. Guess it's because they're from California......


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

*Eye for an Eye........*

Throw your kids poop in their yard.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

HunterGirl said:


> That's okay but you must be identical sisters with my neighbor. Why don't you have your doggie come by my yard and see what is in storefor it.


hey, mrs. readin comprehension... I am on your side 



Buckshot Magee said:


> True story...
> 
> I hate the people who live across the street, as does most others in our neighborhood. The wife is a world class biotch, and thinks she's been appointed Czar of the block. My dog has always had this habit of when I throw her bumpers, she lays MASSIVE cable on the first retrieve. So, when I'm home, a couple of times a day I'll throw her bumper into the yard across the street and, PRESTO - a big dump!
> 
> I LMAO, the biotch whines, and her old man is too big of a vadge to say anything. Guess it's because they're from California......


obviously, your ethics are low.. and 52 years old? sound more like 12 with a story like that


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> hey, mrs. readin comprehension... I am on your side


Sure you are... LMAO


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Sure you are... LMAO


you just had to get your brother buckshot magee to post on here.. huh? LMAO


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

HunterGirl said:


> That's okay but you must be identical sisters with my neighbor.


Internet J is a woman?  rs


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

its InfamousJaquanda... I've told yall before. LOL


----------

